# acer aspire 7720ZG und 8gb ram



## alex0582 (27. Januar 2009)

hallo

da der ram zu zeit relativ billig ist wollte ich in mein notebook das 
acer aspire 7720ZG 8gb ram reinbauen !
ist das möglich ? 
finde irgednwie nix dazu 

danke


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (27. Januar 2009)

In Notebooks werden maximal 2 ram-Slots verbaut (in untra-großen DTRs vllt 4 wegen Desktop-Chipsatz...), d.h. es gibt max 4Gb/Riegel, aber die sind sauteuer, weils die so gut wie gar nicht gibt.
*Ich bin ein Preisvegleich*
Wie du siehst macht es keinen Sinn so "brutal" aufzurüsten...


----------



## alex0582 (27. Januar 2009)

oh das sind natürlich hammerharte preise hab gerade was gefunden er unterstüzt nur 4gb also hat sich das schon erledigt mit dem aufrüsten


----------



## Herbboy (27. Januar 2009)

hast du denn schon 4GB drin? das würd sich ja sonst schon lohnen, sofern du ein 64bit-windows hast.


----------



## Driver76 (28. Januar 2009)

In Notebooks kann man 8gb ram einbauen lassen/selbst machen soweit es steht das max 8gb ram drin sein können, sonst würde es nur einen effekt von 4gb ram haben.


----------



## jayson (28. Januar 2009)

nutzt du denn überhaupt vista bzw. winxp-64-bit...??? sonst bringen dir die 8gb garnichts, da win-xp nur 4 unterstüzt und sogar davon gehen 1024mb an die peripherie, also werden in win nur 3072mb angezeigt....

ansonsten sollte es aufjedenfall machbar sein.. aber du musst wie driver76 beschrieben hat vorher dein mainboard im netz suchen oder ins handbuch schauen und nachlesen wieviel ram dein board unterstützt...


----------

